# Top 5: Oh Crap I'm Screwed MMA Positions of All-Time!



## joelsbowen

This is not for the faint at heart. If you like violent finishes than these are for you.

Top 5 Oh Crap I'm Screwed Positions of All-time!

http://joelsbowen.com/mma-study/top-5-oh-crap-im-screwed-mma-positions-of-all-time/


----------



## Spite

Good article.

But you left out Gary Goodridge's crucifix on Paul Herrera.


----------



## joelsbowen

Oh yeah Gary Goodridge's was awesome, def deserved to be on the list.


----------



## LizaG

That Horodecki/Schultz finish is just plain nasty. Love that finish.


----------



## Life B Ez

The first position that Brock used I've alway hard called the stocks. Most guys do it from side control though not half guard.


----------

